# CCP 11' but 3-6 or 2-5



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

putting together a new setup Tommy and want your opinion. It will be either 4oz and 2 sand fleas for big pomps and mullets or 5 oz and a small chunk or maybe 2 very small chunks for blues and pups. Putting a 6500 CS tricked out on it, 

Already have the 12' 3-7 if that helps any Thanks


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

something to fill the gap between the 9' meat rods and the heavers


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

The rods are quite different. The 11' 2-5 is a close cousin of the 10' 1-4 while the 11' 3-6 is much more like the 12' 3-7 in action and power. With 5oz and a small chunk you will be at the top end of the 2-5's powerband but right in the sweetspot for the 3-6. 

The 2-5 is lighter (blank weight 7.6 oz vs 11.5 on the 3-6)) and more fun to hold for hours on end. The 3-6 is more powerful and will outcast the 2-5.

I hope this helps... 

Tommy


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

thanks ... guess I need to think of which use will see the most action


----------



## tjbjornsen (Oct 31, 2009)

Surfchunker,
I spent a few days at Topsail last week with my new 11' 2-5 and a new tricked out 5500 CS Pro Rocket (converted to a CT) and it was just silly how far that thing threw with just the easiest lightest cast.
I was fishing with HStew, who is a big fan of the older Abus and he was interested in seeing what the new Foran 5500 would do, so he was paying attention when I got ready to throw it for the first time. I took it real easy, not knowing how much tension I would need blah, blah, blah, and just gave it the easiest toss. Stew looked at me and said, "You just threw that 125 yards!". I just looked at him and shrugged. I had nothing to do with it. All rod and reel...
By the end of the second day, after getting the Abu set right where I wanted it, that 2-5 would throw 3 & 4 oz absolutely silly distances for a rod as light and limber as it is.
I don't know what you are most likely to do with either rod, but I can vouch that the 2-5 is a serious Grin-Inducing Machine!


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

I don't think I will ever throw 3 with it ... mostly 4 oz and a couples fleas in the summer and 4-5 oz with maybe a finger mullet head or little filet in late Sept and I'm a spiker so rod weight isn't a big factor


----------



## tjbjornsen (Oct 31, 2009)

Yeah, I get it, but I am getting to the point where I feel like lighter is better when it comes to pomps and mullet, and don't mind my rigs moving around a bit out there. I'll throw bank sinkers if I think I can get a slow enough drift with them, instead of pyramids or other sinkers that sink in deep. And I depend on watching the movement of my line to detect bites instead of depending on rod tip movement. If my line suddenly goes slack, or moves off in a different direction, then I know something is there, instead of waiting for my rod to bow. 
I am realy enjoying the lighter side of the long distance gig of late.


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

I get ya too ... I hardly throw over 7 and bait even on a heaver, but we usually fish between 3-5 rods and drifting rigs cause problems but anytime I see it has moved I check it pronto


----------



## Espresso (Mar 18, 2005)

So what did you end up getting surfchunker? I'm curious to know how the CPS 11' 2-5oz compared to some of other rods out there like a Mojo, Legend, CTS VT and etc.


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

well haven't got a chance to try it out but I love the 12' 3-7 I have ... I got the 11' 2-5 ... my understanding is the Mojo's are like the old glass rods ... the CTS rods are twice the price


----------



## Espresso (Mar 18, 2005)

surfchunker, did you get the blank or the factory rod? If it's just the blank, do you have an idea of how you're going to build it (spec wise)? I'm actually looking for a spinning setup but just wanted some feedback and ideas.


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

i got the casting model factory built


----------

